# Top Gear



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

( for a change ) top gear was quite entertaining tonite ,, ( i do feel sorry for Harris having to put up with those two knobends )


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, As it's an "entertainment" program rather than an information program I haven't watched any episodes yet, so will try to watch it on catchup tomorrow & see if I agree.
Hoggy.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

well , as is with all TV programes ( since the demise of Open University ) it is / has to have an " entertainment " value ,, however there is entertainment and there is entertainment and there are some more discerning viewers who are looking for a little more than love island or the unmasked singer ( whatever ?? ) , this ( particular ) edition of TG will , i think , appeal to those of the petrol head grouping .. enjoy ..


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, As it's an "entertainment" program rather than an information program I haven't watched any episodes yet, so will try to watch it on catchup tomorrow & see if I agree.
> Hoggy.


Well worth a watch, Chris Harris knows his beans. Think they've got the mix right.


----------



## Trackdaybob (Jan 30, 2015)

It's taken a move in the right direction after the mess that was Evans and that american chap for sure. 
It's growing on me. I think the key is to not take it in any way seriously. Brain out Sunday night tv. Better than that midwife rubbish anyways.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

not quite sure about the " right direction " or the " mix right " etc ,, i cant usually watch a full episode of this trash , Harris is good but i dont know where they got the other two idiots from ,, obv they appeal to some people and the bbc maketing dept have prob got their bean counters happy , but that one episode was quite entertaining .


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Not impressed enough to watch another episode.
Hoggy.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I found that most of it was best watched at 3x speed.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Maybe I'm no the only one who has boycotted the show since the real 3 went.

Paddy is a pathetic two bit presenter. Flintoff is at best a one bit presenter and while I admire Harris as a motoring journalist he is not prime time by any stretch.

I doubt with the massive amazon budget the real 3 will ever return to the BBC which is a shame, but for proper car content we have YouTube.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

qooqiiu said:


> Maybe I'm no the only one who has boycotted the show since the real 3 went.
> 
> Paddy is a pathetic two bit presenter. Flintoff is at best a one bit presenter and while I admire Harris as a motoring journalist he is not prime time by any stretch.


Absolutely, Harris has turned into a bit of a Muppet compared to his YouTube days.



qooqiiu said:


> I doubt with the massive amazon budget the real 3 will ever return to the BBC which is a shame, but for proper car content we have YouTube.


There's no great loss there imo. The three idiots have had their day stroking their egos and taking the audience along for the ride whilst getting old and fat at the same time  The only thing that was entertaining, was the Robin strapped to a rocket...

Definitely YouTube for the content [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

ZephyR2 said:


> I found that most of it was best watched at 3x speed.


Exactly how i watch it

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

what a shame really , watching at 3 X would really have missed out on the nuance which Harris obviously has for the vehicle which he was driving , ( or doing his best in despite its failings which were obvious to anybody with a " petrol head " ) and any of the other stuff which he was involved in later in the show,,, perhaps this type of TG appeals to a market place who have no real experience of motoring or motors and can only gauge their " entertainment " against the latest episode of Townie of love island ... and as for longing for the return of the famous three and their hamming up and puerile drivel, well, ??


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

not too bad last nite ,, just enjoy some bits and ignore the others ( personal filters applied )


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, one episode at FF was enough. [smiley=zzz.gif] 
Hoggy


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, one episode at FF was enough. [smiley=zzz.gif]
> Hoggy


FF ,, is that freddy flintstine or fast forward ?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

roddy said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, one episode at FF was enough. [smiley=zzz.gif]
> ...


Hi, Only fast forward is useful in this situation.  
Hoggy.


----------



## Trackdaybob (Jan 30, 2015)

I quite enjoyed last nights episode. 
I will admit to hitting fast forward as soon as they mentioned 'youtube sensation' whatever his name was. No interest there whatsoever.
But didn't Cadwell Park look absolutely stunning? Found the VW id thing interesting too. Serious performance. For a few minutes anyway :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Trackdaybob said:


> I quite enjoyed last nights episode.
> I will admit to hitting fast forward as soon as they mentioned 'youtube sensation' whatever his name was. No interest there whatsoever.
> But didn't Cadwell Park look absolutely stunning? Found the VW id thing interesting too. Serious performance. For a few minutes anyway :lol:


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## andy mac (Jun 24, 2019)

I record it every week so that I can fast forward through the "amusing banter" and tedious challenges.

This week's was the first one of the current series that I watched all the way through because it actually featured interesting cars.


----------



## Trackdaybob (Jan 30, 2015)

I have to say I thought the piece the did on Colin McRae was very good.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Trackdaybob said:


> I have to say I thought the piece the did on Colin McRae was very good.


HI, Yes I agree, excellent, As it was the last episode I did record & FF the rest. 
Hoggy.


----------



## Taz72 (Mar 5, 2020)

Trackdaybob said:


> I have to say I thought the piece the did on Colin McRae was very good.


I thought it was quite heartfelt. McRae (in fact both Mcraes) were heroes of mine back in the 80's & 90's, (as was Richard Burns - another quick scooby-pedalling talent that was taken too soon) , so was a genuinely enjoyable piece.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

in the most part quite enjoyable ,, anything about Colin is always good to see ,, but that BeeM ,, what a horrible looking monstrosity .


----------



## fertooos (Dec 15, 2019)

well , as is with all TV programes ( since the demise of Open University ) it is / has to have an " entertainment " value ,, however there is entertainment and there is entertainment and there are some more discerning viewers who are looking for a little more than love island or the unmasked singer ( whatever ?? ) , this ( particular ) edition of TG will , i think , appeal to those of the petrol head grouping .. enjoy ..


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

qooqiiu said:


> but for proper car content we have YouTube.


After finding a few gems on youtube (like Harrys Garage - top bloke) I can't watch any legacy media shows anymore.

And no, im not referring to the multimillion view channels like Tavarish, Doug de Moron etc.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

silkman said:


> qooqiiu said:
> 
> 
> > but for proper car content we have YouTube.
> ...


totally agree there, so much fkn rubish ,,, thank goodness for youtube ( harry is cool )


----------



## skella45 (Oct 30, 2019)

silkman said:


> qooqiiu said:
> 
> 
> > but for proper car content we have YouTube.
> ...


I agree. Harry's Garage is a great channel.

I've found Jay Emm on cars to be decent too.


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

Just looked through my subs on youtube for car related content:-
Mighty Car Mods - Just the right amount of silliness and some cool cars
Sarah-n-tuned - subbed for the MK1 TT series, but some good content and also rather pleasing on the eye
Bad Obsession Motorsport - Project Binky, car customisation in the real world, not the fake american shite
Jay Leno's Garage - Some interesting rare and obscure stuff


----------

